# Heureux possesseur d'un beau iMac 27" 2011!



## stéphane83 (2 Août 2011)

Voila,
Juste pour faire partager ma grande joie : je suis enfin passé sur iMac 27"
Voilà, la semaine dernière j'ai opté pour un 21.5" i5 à 2,7ghz mais un brin hésitant car le 27" me faisait de l'oeil...
Puis la semaine passe, et je pense encore à cette superbe dalle de 27"
Sur le forum j'ai d'ailleurs posté quelques interrogations sur un possible retour de mon 21.5...
Et hier, le grand jour!
J'appelle iConcept et leur demande sans vraiment en avoir la certitude si je pouvais retourner mon 21.5" afin d'évoluer vers le 27" et là: miracle!

Alors, depuis hier je suis aux anges!
Merci à vous tous pour vos conseils !


----------



## -Patryk- (2 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Voila,
> Juste pour faire partager ma grande joie : je suis enfin passé sur iMac 27"
> Voilà, la semaine dernière j'ai opté pour un 21.5" i5 à 2,7ghz mais un brin hésitant car le 27" me faisait de l'oeil...
> Puis la semaine passe, et je pense encore à cette superbe dalle de 27"
> ...



Félicitations, moi je viens aussi d'avoir un 27" et je kiffe ! :love:


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Août 2011)

-Patryk- a dit:


> Félicitations, moi je viens aussi d'avoir un 27" et je kiffe ! :love:



C'est clair! Du coup je trouve le 21.5" rikiki!


----------



## Frodor (2 Août 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai reçu mon iMac 27" aujourd'hui ! Il est juste énorme et magnifique (pour moi qui vient de Windows ) !  Par contre j'ai laissé le genre de film protection en plastique recouvrant l'imac et  j'ai remarqué que l'écran n'était pas de superbe qualité. Cela vient du film ou de l'écran ? Je vous pose la question puisque je n'ai pas trop envie d'enlever le film ...   Merci à vous !


----------



## franck751 (2 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Cela vient du film ou de l'écran ? Je vous pose la question puisque je n'ai pas trop envie d'enlever le film ...   Merci à vous !



Il faut vraiment que tu retires ce film de protection qui te fait perdre au moins 50 % du piqué de l'image !!!! N'aie aucune crainte. L'écran se nettoie très facilement avec un simple chiffon humide !


----------



## anty (2 Août 2011)

Félicitations à ces nombreux switchs !

Sinon enlève vite ce film, le 27" à un piqué franchement impressionnant, certainement dû à sa résolution d'affichage :rateau:


----------



## Frodor (2 Août 2011)

Franck et anty, merci ! Cela me rassure énormément   Mais bon, vous savez, quand on a un nouveau joujou, on y prends très soin !  Je compte laisser le film (malgré la qualité amoindrie) encore quelques jours (faute de réorganisation de mon bureau) !


----------



## mailspayes (2 Août 2011)

Que je vous envie! Le mien devrait arriver début de semaine prochaine. Je m'impatiente.


----------



## ced28230 (2 Août 2011)

et prévenez nous dès l'apparition des taches grise ou jaunâtre
histoire de prendre en compte dans les statistiques !


----------



## mailspayes (2 Août 2011)

C'est noté!


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Idem pour moi : on vous avertira ! Mais pour l'instant : aucun problème de disque dur, de mémoire, de grésillement ou je ne sais quoi ! IMPECCABLE !  A noter : n'oublier pas d'enregistrer votre nouveau iMac sur le site Apple   Ps: je n'ai pas encore pris l'Apple care : ce sera au 11eme mois de l'achat de mon iMac pour le garder garantie le plus longtemps possible 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------

Post supplémentaire : pouvez-vous vous sur la discussion "lenteur Mac Apple store" dans la rubrique "Mac Apple Store" parlant des lenteurs du MAS avec la roue colorée sur lion ?  Pour nous dire si vous rencontrez vous aussi des lenteurs !  Merci


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Août 2011)

Oui, il faut retirer ce film protecteur en plus il me semble qu' il bouche la fente d'aération du dessus.


----------



## ced28230 (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Idem pour moi : on vous avertira ! Mais pour l'instant : aucun problème de disque dur, de mémoire, de grésillement ou je ne sais quoi ! IMPECCABLE !  A noter : n'oublier pas d'enregistrer votre nouveau iMac sur le site Apple   Ps: je n'ai pas encore pris l'Apple care : ce sera au 11eme mois de l'achat de mon iMac pour le garder garantie le plus longtemps possible
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h04 ----------
> 
> Post supplémentaire : pouvez-vous vous sur la discussion "lenteur Mac Apple store" dans la rubrique "Mac Apple Store" parlant des lenteurs du MAS avec la roue colorée sur lion ?  Pour nous dire si vous rencontrez vous aussi des lenteurs !  Merci



que tu prenne l'apple care le jour de ton achat ou le 11ème mois apres l'achat , ca ne change strictement rien
tu auras 2ans de plus de garantie dans les 2 cas


----------



## The-Philou (3 Août 2011)

Félicitations pour vos switchs  Pour ma part j'entame ma troisième semaine d'utilisation de mon 27" et pour l'instant je n'en suis toujours pas déçu


----------



## Joachim du Balay (3 Août 2011)

ced28230 a dit:


> que tu prenne l'apple care le jour de ton achat ou le 11ème mois apres l'achat , ca ne change strictement rien



pas tout à fait, il y a une différence, dans le traitement des problèmes, entre la garantie standard et l'AC, pendant la 1e année...


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Je vais réitérer ma question : le MAS est-il lent chez vous (roue colorée) ?


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Je vais réitérer ma question : le MAS est-il lent chez vous (roue colorée) ?



Oui la roue apparait pour chaque lancement.


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Ok ! http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1195779  Des utilisateurs anglais ont eux aussi ce petit problème d'autant plus que la roue apparait pendant une dizaine de secondes ... D'autres personnes venant de SL peuvent confirmer ?


----------



## ledu26 (3 Août 2011)

Salut a tous, moi aussi depuis hier j'ai mon 27"... 

Vous l'avez acheté combien ? vous pensez l'upgrader ?


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

1800E avec la remise Etudiante (prix initial de 1950E et quelques) ! Oui je l'ai upgradé avec 8Go de RAM en plus (au total 12go), je me suis pris un chargeur de piles Apple et je compte m'acheter un Magic trackpad  ! Bien entendu, on ajoute à cela l'achat futur d'un disque LaCie pour sauvegarde TimeMachine


----------



## -Patryk- (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> 1800E avec la remise Etudiante (prix initial de 1950E et quelques) ! Oui je l'ai upgradé avec 8Go de RAM en plus (au total 12go), je me suis pris un chargeur de piles Apple et je compte m'acheter un Magic trackpad  ! Bien entendu, on ajoute à cela l'achat futur d'un disque LaCie pour sauvegarde TimeMachine



Y ont les moyens les étudiants de nos jours ! 
T'as pris l'upgrade de 8go directement chez Apple ?


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Non j'ai acheté la RAM chez crucial (moins cher et de très bonne qualité).  Ps: l'iMac est pour mes études donc j'ai choisi de mettre le prix pour être tranquille quelques années 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h31 ----------

Sinon Patryk, toi aussi tu rencontres des lenteurs avec le MAS ? (roue colorée )


----------



## -Patryk- (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Non j'ai acheté la RAM chez crucial (moins cher et de très bonne qualité).  Ps: l'iMac est pour mes études donc j'ai choisi de mettre le prix pour être tranquille quelques années



Beau cadeau en tous cas ! :love:




Frodor a dit:


> Sinon Patryk, toi aussi tu rencontres des lenteurs avec le MAS ? (roue colorée )



A quel niveau précisement ?


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Oui tu l'as dit que c'est un beau cadeau !!!  Pour moi, j'ai quelques lenteurs EXCLUSIVEMENT avec le MAS ! C'est à dire que dès que je l'ouvre, j'obtiens une petite roue colorée signifiant le chargement du MAS. Les images des applications ne se chargent pas automatiquement par exemple et puis cela se ressent par rapport à la réactivité des autres applications ...


----------



## -Patryk- (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Oui tu l'as dit que c'est un beau cadeau !!!  Pour moi, j'ai quelques lenteurs EXCLUSIVEMENT avec le MAS ! C'est à dire que dès que je l'ouvre, j'obtiens une petite roue colorée signifiant le chargement du MAS. Les images des applications ne se chargent pas automatiquement par exemple et puis cela se ressent par rapport à la réactivité des autres applications ...



Qu'appelles-tu le MAS ?
La roue au boot ou le curseur "beachball" une fois dans l'OS ?

La roue qui tourne au début c'est normal pendant le chargement de Mac OS (chez moi ça dure 10-15 secondes je dirais), en revanche une fois dans l'OS à priori pas de raison pour que ça mouline si tu n'as rien lancé.


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

MAS : Mac Apple Store !  Alors ? Puisque cela m'inquiète à peu


----------



## -Patryk- (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> MAS : Mac Apple Store !  Alors ? Puisque cela m'inquiète à peu



OK, je vais aller sur le MAS ce soir et je te dirai ce que ça donne de mon côté.


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Merci à toi 

Tiens moi au courant


----------



## -Patryk- (3 Août 2011)

Je viens d'essayer d'aller sur l'App Store et je te confirme que je n'ai aucun souci.
Ca ne pourrait pas venir de ta connexion internet ?


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Tu n'as pas une petite roue multicolore qui charge pendant une dizaine de secondes ? les images des applications ne s'affichent pas instantanément ?

Infos : J'ai une livebox mini 2 (la dernière, en forme rectangulaire)


----------



## -Patryk- (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Tu n'as pas une petite roue multicolore qui charge pendant une dizaine de secondes ? les images des applications ne s'affichent pas instantanément ?
> 
> Infos : J'ai une livebox mini 2 (la dernière, en forme rectangulaire)



Chez moi ce n'est pas instantané mais pas loin (suivant les pages), je dirais que c'est comme l'App Store dans iTunes, le temps qu'il charge les images, ça prend pas plus de 1-3 secondes par page.


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Peux-tu "chronométrer" l'ouverture du Mac Apple Store ?

Le mien met environ 12 secondes pour charger les images, etc, et avoir la page principale du MAS avec le lion


----------



## -Patryk- (3 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Peux-tu "chronométrer" l'ouverture du Mac Apple Store ?
> 
> Le mien met environ 12 secondes pour charger les images, etc, et avoir la page principale du MAS avec le lion



Oui, entre le moment où je clique sur l'icône et le moment où tout est chargé il se passe 3 secondes.
Si tout fonctionne bien par ailleurs je ne pense pas que ton iMac pose souci, truc con on sait jamais, t'as réparé les droits ? (utilitaire de disque (applications/utilitaires), tu sélectionnes la partition de Mac OS et tu fais réparer les droits.)


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Merci Patryk de ce conseil !

Il y avait en effet pas mal de réparations effectuées et autorisations par contre il me met cela à la fin : ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.

Comment dois-je l'interpréter ?

Merci à toi !

PS : Je te dirai ce qu'il en est demain ou très tard ce soir pour la réactivité


----------



## -Patryk- (4 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Merci Patryk de ce conseil !
> 
> Il y avait en effet pas mal de réparations effectuées et autorisations par contre il me met cela à la fin : ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.
> 
> ...



Oui t'inquiètes moi aussi il me met tirs une ligne après les réparations des permissions.


----------



## ledu26 (4 Août 2011)

J'ai une petite question: 

j'ai appelé Apple toute a l'heure pour leur poser la question concernant un changement de ram effectué par moi-même

Ils m'ont dit qu'il n'y avait pas de problème concernant la garantit...

Donc, j'ai déjà 4go de base ( iMac 27" i5 2011 ) et j'aimerai opter pour 12go

Quel est la meilleur ram du marché actuellement ? 
y a t-il un danger a garder mes 2x2go d'origine apple et de mettre du 2x4go d'une autre marque ? 

MErci


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Août 2011)

ledu26 a dit:


> J'ai une petite question:
> 
> j'ai appelé Apple toute a l'heure pour leur poser la question concernant un changement de ram effectué par moi-même
> 
> ...


Macway ou crucial.
Aucun PROBLEME pour la différence de marque


----------



## ledu26 (4 Août 2011)

Voilà j'ai commandé la ram chez crucial, j'ai pris 2x4go

ce qui fera: 2x2go + 4x2go


----------



## Giulietta26 (4 Août 2011)

Ca fait plaisir de lire un sujet pour témoigner de sa satisfaction.


----------



## mailspayes (4 Août 2011)

J'attends le mien avec une impatience.... J'ai l'impression d'être un gamin au pied d'un sapin de noel qui ne pourrait pas ouvrir ses cadeaux avant l'heure fatidique.... Et le pire c'est que j'ai 37ans.... J'ai hâte mais que j'ai hâte.....


----------



## tostytost (5 Août 2011)

depis 3 semaines moi aussi je me régale avec mon précieux 27' i5 3,1Ghz, je me suis pris la carte graphique avec 2G de rem (tranquille un bon moment pour jouer) 

j ai une question concernant la ram car je ne voulais pas le prendre avec upgrade de ram faite par apple (je suis un fan de la pomme mais bon...)

 quelle marque de ram conseillez vous? et quelle modèle?? 

je préfère mettre le prix pour avoir du haut de gamme et que ça tienne longtemps (comme disait ma grand-mère: " à vouloir acheter moins cher on perd de l'argent" LOOL)

merci pour vos réponse +++


----------



## BenjaminV (5 Août 2011)

Crucial ou macway comme conseillé précédemment...

Sinon je compte effectuer le même achat que toi sauf que j'hésite encore à prendre soit 1G ou 2G pour la carte graphique sachant que j'aime jouer de temps en temps (WoW et prochainement (j'espère) Battlefield3 et Diablo3) mais mon usage est surtout destiné à la photo (Capture One, LR, PS) ainsi que Autocad,Matlab . Je suis un peu comme ta grand mère, je préfère acheter directement un objet plus performant et le garder plus longtemps pour au final faire des économies mais les tarifs ont de quoi refroidir malgré tout .

Le problème est qu'il serait compliqué de trouver un 27" avec un i5 de 3.1ghz ainsi qu'une radeon de 2G sur le refurb (ce que j'espérait à la base) ....


----------



## nass9500 (5 Août 2011)

les 2G sont vraiment inutile pour les jeux. Aucun jeu actuel ne les utilises (même 1go sont rarement utile) et le jour ou ils seront utiles la carte graphique sera dépassée.


----------



## tostytost (6 Août 2011)

merci benjaminV pour ta réponse je suis aller voir vite fais sur crucial et ça coute pas grand chose (50) pour passer à 8 giga donc je vais me laisser tenter assez vite je pense.


----------



## BenjaminV (6 Août 2011)

On m'a déjà conseillé Kingston mais personne n'en parle sur le forum donc je sais pas vraiment ce qu'elle vaut dans l'imac


----------



## Giulietta26 (7 Août 2011)

Kingston fait parti des bonnes marques comme Nuimpact.


----------



## ptibenny (18 Août 2011)

Je vais vous rejoindre en tant qu'acquéreur d'un 27', le livreur UPS vient juste de m'appeler pour me prévenir que je serais bien livré aujourd'hui.
Ca fait plaisir de voir que des fois tout se passe bien comme ça.


----------



## willuc (18 Août 2011)

J'ai aussi un iMac 27 en i3 il était moins cher 500 $ de moins que le i5 
J'avoue que au déballage sa m'a parue enorme mais après 2 jour on s'habitue a cette résolution .

Un seul défaut sur cette iMac la Souris , plutôt la consommation de piles mais bon un chargeur de piles et toute va bien .

Franchement j'avait le choix entre 21 et 27 je regrette pas mon 27 pour les film c l'extase


----------



## judikael (22 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Ok ! http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1195779  Des utilisateurs anglais ont eux aussi ce petit problème d'autant plus que la roue apparait pendant une dizaine de secondes ... D'autres personnes venant de SL peuvent confirmer ?



Bonjour,
Bien content de mon iMac 27" Lion   Mais, en effet, j'ai ce même problème de cette Roue par moment et encore :

Qui a ces même problème sur Lion :

*Dans Utilitaire Disque :*
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.

*Dans Utilitaire ColorSynk :*
Recherche de profils
Vérification des 59 profils
/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac-00000610-0000-A007-0000-0000042801C0.icc
   Balise 'cprt'*:La longueur de la balise est *incorrecte*. 
   Le fichier est *verrouillé*. Réparation *impossible*.
/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays/iMac daniel.icc
   Balise 'cprt'*:La longueur de la balise est *incorrecte*. 
   Le fichier est *verrouillé*. Réparation *impossible*.
~/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/iMac étalonné.icc
   Balise 'cprt'*:La longueur de la balise est *incorrecte*.
Réparation terminée*:

Qui a - t - il a faire  SVP  ?


----------



## Frodor (22 Août 2011)

Pour le fichier SUID, moi aussi, j'ai cette "erreur" qui n'en est pas une en réalité ... (comme expliqué par Apple sur son site (anglais) ).  Pour les autres "erreurs", avec l'utilitaire Colorsynk, je ne peux pas trop te dire ce qu'il en ressort vu que je n'utilise pas cette application


----------



## judikael (23 Août 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Pour le fichier SUID, moi aussi, j'ai cette "erreur" qui n'en est pas une en réalité ... (comme expliqué par Apple sur son site (anglais) ).  Pour les autres "erreurs", avec l'utilitaire Colorsynk, je ne peux pas trop te dire ce qu'il en ressort vu que je n'utilise pas cette application



Merci Frodor,

Je ne lis pas l'anglais mais qu'importe car, c'est tout de même énervant et pour les profils ColorSynk aussi.

En attendant d'avoir d'autres explications,

Bien amicalement


----------



## terim75 (23 Août 2011)

bonjour
comment faite,pour upgrader jusqu'à 8go ou 12go comme tu viens de le faire?
Je suis novice en mac
merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------

bonjour 
comment faite,pour upgrader jusqu'à 8go ou 12go comme tu viens de le faire? 
Je suis novice en mac 
merci d'avance


----------



## judikael (23 Août 2011)

terim75 a dit:


> bonjour
> comment faite,pour upgrader jusqu'à 8go ou 12go comme tu viens de le faire?
> Je suis novice en mac
> merci d'avance
> ...




Bonjour Terim,

Vus mes messages précédents, je ne comprends pas ta question qui n'a aucun rapport.

Que désire - tu faire ?  ( Sur quel Mac es-tu ? system Lion ? )

Amicalement


----------



## terim75 (24 Août 2011)

bonjour,
désolé pour le message mais j'ai fait une erreur d'envoi, je suis nouveau sur ce forum.
Aussi puisque tu me le demande voici mon interrogation.
En fait , je ne suis pas encore utilisateur mais je compte commander dans quelques jours un IMAC  Intel Quad Core i5 à 2,7 GHz 27" LED 2 To, premièrement qu'en pensez-vous?
et deuxièmement je souhaite passer directement avec plus de RAM que 4GO alors comment s'y prendre?
Merci d'avance


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Août 2011)

terim75 a dit:


> bonjour,
> désolé pour le message mais j'ai fait une erreur d'envoi, je suis nouveau sur ce forum.
> Aussi puisque tu me le demande voici mon interrogation.
> En fait , je ne suis pas encore utilisateur mais je compte commander dans quelques jours un IMAC  Intel Quad Core i5 à 2,7 GHz 27" LED 2 To, premièrement qu'en pensez-vous?
> ...



ben acheter de la Ram et l'insérer sous l'imac


----------



## judikael (24 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Personnellement je suis très content de mon iMac 27".

Pour la Ram que tu veux rajouter, c'est peut être inutile, tout dépend de l'utilisation de ton Mac. Pour les jeux, il vaut mieux en rajouter. Pour le Comment : il y a le Tuto sur le net. Pour le "où acheter : il vaut mieux pas acheter chez Apple car c'est bien moins cher ailleurs ( LDLC, FNAC, etc)

Amicalement


----------



## dimix1973 (26 Août 2011)

salut

je crois que le sujet est adressé avant pour la RAM, tu l'achete sur Crucial ou Macway.
Perso, j'ai un imac 27 i7 (3.4Ghz)  avec 2To et 2go de video, j'ai ajouté le trackpad...qui maintenant est devenu indispensable... je n'utilise plus la souris (seulement ma femme l'utilise). et j'ai ajouté la ram par la suite. je suis passé de 4 à 16G achete chez Macway, sur une promo de 4x4Go. 
ca se remplace le plus simplement du monde... 
et maintenant j'ai une belle bete... manque le SSD.. .mais les delais etaient trop long.. donc, je vais y passer via TB un jour.... (quand ce sera dispo)

n'hesite pas a prendre peu de ram chez apple et faire l'augmentation ensuite.


----------



## terim75 (26 Août 2011)

merci pour ta réponse c'est trés clair
je suivrai tes conseils


----------



## Mister_sam32 (27 Août 2011)

Salut, 


Je te conseille d'enlever le film de protection, car il pourrait obstruer la sortie d'air juste derrière !

Je suis moi aussi heureux posseseurs  pour la 5 ème fois d'un iMac 21.5" modèle 2011...

En effet, les 4 derniers que j'avais reçu on eu la " Jaunisse" !

J'ai halluciner !
4 retours au S.A.V avec un carton pesant quand même près de 15 kG !!erf^^

Enfin le 5eme a encore la jaunisse, mais la, je désespère ! 


Mauvais lot ?
Mauvaise qualité ?
Pour moi, l'écran est assez gênant vu sur du blanc (bibliothèque iTunes, Safari)


Excepter se "petit problème"(ironique), je suis satisfait de mon iMac 
Niveau puissance ?? rien a voir avec le Core i3 a 3,2 GhZ qui a l'air de ramer a coter 

Pourriez vous me faire par de la qualité de votre LCD ?


----------



## stéphane83 (27 Août 2011)

RAS pour la qualité de l'écran 27" juillet 2011 Lion en natif.


----------



## APare63 (27 Août 2011)

Ai aussi craqué pour un Imac 27" fin juillet 2011 avec 10.6. Il n'a pas encore la jaunisse mais je le surveille. En tout cas aucun regret.


----------



## Mister_sam32 (29 Août 2011)

C'est ce que j'ai pu constater :

J'ai bien l'impression que la " jaunisse " n'est présent que sur le model 21,5" !
L'iMac 27" de mon ami n'a aucun défaut !

J'ai comparer les 2 mac a coter, le mien est JAUNE quand je compare a une page web blanche ...

Dommage....je ferai avec


----------



## Frodor (30 Août 2011)

RAS moi aussi pour la qualité de l'écran de mon iMac 27" 2011 (acheté en juillet) !  Tout est impeccable depuis mon achat et j'ai inéluctablement adopté Lion (ancien Windows-user). Je compte d'ici quelques semaines acquérir un disque dur externe (on ne sait jamais !) ou peut-être une TimeMachine. Mes mauvaises expériences avec Windows me laissent décidément quelques traces  ...


----------



## mailspayes (30 Août 2011)

Pour TimeMachine tu peux désormais utiliser le dd de la freebox revolution si tu en as une....


----------



## judikael (30 Août 2011)

Mister_sam32 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai pu constater :
> 
> J'ai bien l'impression que la " jaunisse " n'est présent que sur le model 21,5" !
> L'iMac 27" de mon ami n'a aucun défaut !
> ...




Bonjour,
Si ton écran à la jaunisse, c'est peut - être que tu n'as pas ou mal étalonné ton Moniteur dans "Préférences System" ?

Amicalement


----------



## Mister_sam32 (31 Août 2011)

Salut,   Moi j'ai laisser la configuration d'origine C'est a dire qu'il est sur la configuration de couleur "iMac"  Je regarderai sa Merci pour l'info


----------



## stéphane83 (31 Août 2011)

Ben de mon côté il semble que lion soit enfin stable:
J'ai donc un super système 27" i5 2011 boosté à 12 Go et j'en profite:
Magnifique dalle on a la place sur le bureau et les gestes multi touch sont un vrai plaisir!


----------



## VanZoo (2 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'hésite entre attendre les prochains Mac Pro et me prendre l'Imac 27" à 3.4ghz / 16Go et SSD+2t

Car suis réalisateur, monteur et graphiste...

Des avis ?! L'Imac serait-il assez puissant pour After Effect et la 3D ?


----------



## ryudr (3 Septembre 2011)

J'ai également craqué pour un iMac 27 pouces fin juillet. Il m'a été livré avec Lion  mais je n'ai pu en profiter que 2 semaines car je l'ai envoyé en réparation chez un centre agrée car j'entendais le disque dur gratter. 

Je suis parti le chercher mais je me suis aperçu que pendant le remplacement du disque dur, les réparateurs ont abimés l'iMac (rayures du à un choc) j'ai donc refusé de le reprendre et depuis j'attends


----------



## Frodor (4 Septembre 2011)

VanZoo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'hésite entre attendre les prochains Mac Pro et me prendre l'Imac 27" à 3.4ghz / 16Go et SSD+2t
> 
> ...



Un iMac i7 à 3,4Ghz et donc bénéficiant de 8 coeurs (4 coeurs virtuels et 4 coeurs physiques) et de la technologie Turbo Boost (augmentation de la fréquence du processeur ) est très convenable pour ton environnement de travail, c'est à dire After Effects et j'imagine la suite Adobe. D'autant plus qu'avec 16Go et un SSD, c'est un vrai lion qui rugit lors d'ouvertures des projets dans les logiciels. Cela se fait presque de manière instantanée et tu n'attendras pas très longtemps surtout pour certaines réalisations incluant des compositions Cinéma 4D, et donc "assez lourdes" !

Les 16Go te permettront quant à eux d'assurer des pré-rendus plus complets et aussi plus longs, sans pour autant ralentir le système et les autres logiciels ouverts.

Le fait d'acquérir un hypothétique prochain Mac Pro, ne te sera pas très utile dans la mesure où il ne bénéficiera pas, probablement, de la nouvelle plateforme de processeur. Hormis plus de gigas, un système en RAID, une meilleure carte graphique, je ne sais pas si le Mac Pro serait une très bonne idée au niveau rapport qualité/prix.
En y pensant, il y aura peut-être la présence d'USB 3.0 ... 
Puis, si tu es extrêmement pointilleux, sur le rendu de tes réalisations, et que le profil colorimétrique, contraste et netteté, sont à tes yeux, tes facteurs à prendre lors de l'achat, il faudrait probablement penser à un Mac Pro, d'après certains dires. Personnellement, je trouve que la dalle de l'iMac est de bonne qualité sur ces différents points.  

En parlant de carte graphique, si tu peux, prend l'option à 2Go, elle te sera utile . Elle pourra t'être utile dans la mesure où tu branches plusieurs écrans .

Pour te donner quelques exemples concrets : Exportation d'un projet, avec composition Cinéma 4D, d'une durée de 1 minute, avec mon i5 dernière génération, 12Go mémoire : 50 minutes. Avec un i7, je te laisse imaginer la rapidité .

Bref, en conclusion, je dirais qu'une décision comme la tienne doit être prise en connaissance de causes, c'est à dire attendre la sortie éventuelle des Mac Pro et établir une comparaison plus juste, et ainsi, inéluctablement, un meilleur choix.

Salutations !


----------



## VanZoo (5 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup Frodor ! 

Les prochains Mac Pro seront équipés des derniers Sandy Bridge... 

Ce qui me taraude, c'est que des tests montrent que les Mac Pro 2010 ( gamme moyenne ) sont plus puissants que l'Imac 2011 ( 3.4ghz )

Ai utilisé un Imac de l'an dernier. Il est moins puissant que mon Mac Pro de 2006 :mouais:


----------



## Frodor (5 Septembre 2011)

On n'a pas les mêmes tests ...   Regarde les tests de MacGeneration concernant l'iMac 27" i7 3,4Ghz  !  http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127692...-core-i7-quad-3-4-ghz-avec-ssd-256-go-mi-2011  Et encore ! Il n'y a que 1Go concernant la carte graphique et "que" 4Go de mémoire !  Même s'ils existent quelques écarts à propos des performances, ce n'est vraiment pas très remarquable quelque soit la situation; et je parle en connaissance de cause .  Un SSD SATA 3 et hop, tu as une machine sur-boostée !


----------



## VanZoo (6 Septembre 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> On n'a pas les mêmes tests ...   Regarde les tests de MacGeneration concernant l'iMac 27" i7 3,4Ghz  !  http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127692...-core-i7-quad-3-4-ghz-avec-ssd-256-go-mi-2011  Et encore ! Il n'y a que 1Go concernant la carte graphique et "que" 4Go de mémoire !  Même s'ils existent quelques écarts à propos des performances, ce n'est vraiment pas très remarquable quelque soit la situation; et je parle en connaissance de cause .  Un SSD SATA 3 et hop, tu as une machine sur-boostée !



Le test que j'avais lu ( je ne le retrouve pas ) comparait l'Imac en question au Mac Pro Westmere à 3,33 GHz et non à celui à 2.93 GHz

Un jour, je penche Imac, le lendemain Mac Pro... Le second a pour lui, je pense, une plus longue durée de vie, pas de dalle brillante, l'évolutivité et la puissance ( les prochains )
Je veux attendre les 2011 qui, dotés des Sandy Bridge, repasseront nettement devant les Imacs


----------



## Frodor (6 Septembre 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai que de ce côté là, le Mac Pro est largement plus avantageux.
Je te conseille, comme depuis le début, d'attendre la sortie des nouveaux 

Ils seront probablement équipés des processeurs Ivy Bridge (génération supérieure) et non Sandy Bridge


----------



## VanZoo (7 Septembre 2011)

Frodor a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai que de ce côté là, le Mac Pro est largement plus avantageux.
> Je te conseille, comme depuis le début, d'attendre la sortie des nouveaux
> 
> Ils seront probablement équipés des processeurs Ivy Bridge (génération supérieure) et non Sandy Bridge



Hum... Oh ! Ah ?!

Dernier trimestre 2011 parait-il ? :mouais:


----------



## Giulietta26 (11 Septembre 2011)

Je peux enfin participer à ce sujet, ayant reçu mon joujou 27" de base hier, pour le moment que du bonheur, pas de soucis de dalle, vraiment top du top.


----------



## themadpiper (9 Novembre 2011)

Salut à tous 

je suis un heureux possesseur d'Imac 27 (i7 3,4 gz 16gb ram) depuis lundi. J'avoue que les problèmes de dalle m'ont longuement fait hésiter mais il semble que ce serait un peu résolu sur les versions 2011. Espérons .. avez-vous déja entendu parler de problèmes ? 

Hier par contre après le démarrage, pas de wifi et pas moyen de l'activer. J'ai redémarré la machine et la .. ok 

Il parrait que c'est un problème de Lion .. pourtant j'ai la 10.7.2. 

Mais c'est surtout vis à vis de l'écran que je suis parano .. après tout ce que j'ai déja lu


----------



## Jayson (9 Novembre 2011)

Moi j'attends le mien avec impatience...il devrait arriver en début de semaines prochaines 

J'ai pris une belle config car j'ai une réduction de -30% grâce à mon emploi :


- iMac 27" (2011)
- Intel Core i7 quadric&#339;ur à 3,4 GHz
  - 16 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR3 à 1 333 MHz - 4 x 4 Go
- Disque dur Serial ATA de 1 To + disque SSD de 256 Go
- AMD Radeon HD 6970M avec 2 Go de mémoire GDDR5


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Novembre 2011)

Jayson a dit:


> J'ai pris une belle config car j'ai une réduction de -30% grâce à mon emploi :
> 
> 
> - iMac 27" (2011)
> ...



Est-ce qu'on peut m'embaucher le temps que je passe commande :love:


----------



## arthuro888 (9 Novembre 2011)

Salut a tous,
j'ai mon Imac 27 depuis une bonne semaine et je regrette rien du tous il est magnifique. J'ai juste une petite question a propos de ces disques durs qui grattent. Moi j'entend un bruit sourd du disque dur qui gratte mais pas tout le temps, ca vien puis ca part et pendant une courte durée. C'est normal ou je dois rien entendre du tout?


----------



## Jayson (10 Novembre 2011)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Est-ce qu'on peut m'embaucher le temps que je passe commande :love:



Avec plaisir, viens travailler chez Accor (Comme par exemple le Sophitel à NY  )


----------



## Giulietta26 (18 Décembre 2011)

3 mois après et toujours comblé par ce Mac, de la bombe en barre de 27" 

Le pire c'est qu'il marche bien même pour les jeux


----------



## nokiwi (20 Décembre 2011)

arthuro888 a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> j'ai mon Imac 27 depuis une bonne semaine et je regrette rien du tous il est magnifique. J'ai juste une petite question a propos de ces disques durs qui grattent. Moi j'entend un bruit sourd du disque dur qui gratte mais pas tout le temps, ca vien puis ca part et pendant une courte durée. C'est normal ou je dois rien entendre du tout?


 
Idem et ça m'énerve beaucoup.


----------



## Alain55 (21 Décembre 2011)

arthuro888 a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> j'ai mon Imac 27 depuis une bonne semaine et je regrette rien du tous il est magnifique. J'ai juste une petite question a propos de ces disques durs qui grattent. Moi j'entend un bruit sourd du disque dur qui gratte mais pas tout le temps, ca vien puis ca part et pendant une courte durée. C'est normal ou je dois rien entendre du tout?



Je suis dans le même cas, super content aussi, un léger vrombissement temporaire vient parfois troubler ma concentration. Rien de bien grave, ce doit être les ventilos ? y en a-t-il ?

Perso je ne me fais que très difficilement aux reflets de l'écran.

Par contre il faudrait un nom de code de chaque modèle pour les différencier... je pense déjà à la revente ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h52 ----------




arthuro888 a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> j'ai mon Imac 27 depuis une bonne semaine et je regrette rien du tous il est magnifique. J'ai juste une petite question a propos de ces disques durs qui grattent. Moi j'entend un bruit sourd du disque dur qui gratte mais pas tout le temps, ca vien puis ca part et pendant une courte durée. C'est normal ou je dois rien entendre du tout?


Est-ce le [WIKI]SSD[/WIKI]  ou un autre disque traditionnel qui gratte ?


----------



## nokiwi (22 Décembre 2011)

Disque dur classique qui gratte.

Un SSD qui gratte ça serait étonnant


----------



## arthuro888 (22 Décembre 2011)

Non Non il n'y a pas de ssd juste un DD de 1To. Mais franchement ca me dérange pas surtout que j'écoute tout le temps de la musique donc ca va juste le soir peut-être mais bon je suis pas si pointilleux que ca . Sinon appart ca j'en suis accro de plus en plus. La seule chose qui m'enerve un peu c'est le nettoyage de l'écran qui faut faire tout le temps et qu'il faut bien faire.


----------

